# County Rescue Ambulance Interview



## Juarez (Apr 12, 2011)

I have an interview with CRA this week and I was just wondering if anyone had any insight on this company or what their interview process is like. This is going to be my second interview. My first one went well but they passed on me because the shifts they needed did not match up with the times I go to school. If anyone has worked for this company, or has any info on them please let me know. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Emtbs1 (May 25, 2011)

I interview with them a week ago the next day I had a drug screen I was told they where going do a background check and it would take 3-5 days I'm still waiting it's been three days and I haven't heard anything yet?


----------



## LHKJohn (May 26, 2011)

Well you can always call them and ask what the status of your drug test is. They told you 3-5 days and the 5 days isn't up yet, so I wouldn't sweat it yet unless you dont think you passed. A company doesn't usually send you to take a drug test that they have to pay for unless they plan on hiring you. Which CRA did you apply for? Orange County or Riverside?


----------



## Emtbs1 (May 26, 2011)

The one in riverside, no there's no doubt I didn't pass. I tried calling but I haven't heard back I just really wanna get out there and start working. I guess I'll see if I hear anything on Friday.


----------



## socalemt123 (Jul 12, 2011)

I had an interview and drug screen too. They never told me that they were offering me the position. I kind of got the feeling that they wait till your drug screen, background and reference checks come back. I figure they aren't going to pay for a drug test and a background check if they aren't serious about hiring you.


----------



## jsliu (Jul 14, 2011)

I also had an interview with County Rescue but no drug test... does that mean I'm not being considered anymore cause I have not been contacted at all since the interview.


----------



## socalemt123 (Jul 14, 2011)

It's possible but I don't know. How long ago was your interview?


----------



## jsliu (Jul 14, 2011)

Roughly 2 weeks ago.


----------



## socalemt123 (Jul 14, 2011)

I would follow up and call them because I did hear they were currently hiring in Riverside. Did you feel like they wanted to hire you when you left the interview or did they not really say anything?


----------



## Imacho (Jul 15, 2011)

Dont work there. the company sucks. it all went to hell in a hand basket when the 2 divisions split and are now 2 different companies. riverside division is now lexicare or some BS of the sort. the general manager doesn't have any EMS experience til he was hired to expand the company. he failed. hates the idea of 24's and thinks you should never post. apply elsewhere.


----------



## jsliu (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh wow, I didn't know the company split but the lady who interviewed me did tell me that they are currently changing the color of the uniforms. I didn't think much of it at the time, but I guess now that makes sense. I did meet the manager of the place and also his boss. When I left, they told me that they were holding interviews all week the week that I went in and that they were going to make a decision soon. I've also been applying at hospitals but so far, no luck. =/


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 15, 2011)

Persistence. The early bird gets the worm. 

As long as the bird knows how to catch a worm.


----------



## socalemt123 (Jul 15, 2011)

I would definitely call or email the HR person and say how you are still extremely interested and wanted to know if they had made a decision yet. If you need their number let me know.


----------



## Imacho (Jul 19, 2011)

If you want experience it is a stepping stone. the best experience is with a 911 company.
CRA is low stress and go with the flow.


----------



## Ratchet1215 (Aug 8, 2011)

I applied for them and had 2 interviews. After my second interview I was told that after my background cleared and references called they would call me with a job offer. The very next day they called me and sent me for a drug test (which I know I passed no problem). After about a week I called them back because I hadn't heard anything. I was told by the HR manager that she hadn't talked to the manager about me and she didn't know. So I called again a week later and was told the same thing. Finally I noticed on the 2nd that they posted another ad on craigslist looking for EMTs. So I called her again to let her know that if they needed someone I was ready to start. That's when she told me that they basically put up ads all the time and do interviews to have people on file to hire IF they have positions open up.


----------



## Ratchet1215 (Aug 8, 2011)

5th post.


----------



## Chan (Oct 26, 2011)

Bumping thread, noticed that their Orange County division is hiring. Anyone have any experience with the OC division?


----------



## Imacho (Oct 26, 2011)

Chan said:


> Bumping thread, noticed that their Orange County division is hiring. Anyone have any experience with the OC division?



Ya. Don't. Was there for 2 years. Myself and a few others quit within a few weeks of each other for their poor business decisions. We are all now working together for a much better company in Riverside.


----------



## Chan (Oct 26, 2011)

Imacho said:


> Ya. Don't. Was there for 2 years. Myself and a few others quit within a few weeks of each other for their poor business decisions. We are all now working together for a much better company in Riverside.



Thanks for the reply, just kinda hard not apply to an opportunity when there aren't many out there. Care isn't hiring until next year.


----------



## Imacho (Oct 26, 2011)

Chan said:


> Thanks for the reply, just kinda hard not apply to an opportunity when there aren't many out there. Care isn't hiring until next year.



True. Get money where you can. You asked, I replied.


----------



## stuck (Oct 29, 2011)

Imacho said:


> Ya. Don't. Was there for 2 years. Myself and a few others quit within a few weeks of each other for their poor business decisions. We are all now working together for a much better company in Riverside.



Miss you dude. 
It is very relaxed but you won't get the greatest experience working there. I'd strongly recommend applying as many places as possible and choosing the right place for you.


----------



## Imacho (Oct 30, 2011)

stuck said:


> Miss you dude.
> It is very relaxed but you won't get the greatest experience working there. I'd strongly recommend applying as many places as possible and choosing the right place for you.



Hey bro. Matt said you're at Symmons now. How's that?


----------

